
MI legislators vote to ban Uber/Google from operating driveless ride sharing biz - rmason
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/2016/09/13/driverless-car-bills-google/90306528/
======
rmason
I'm ashamed of my state. First on the behest of the auto dealers they passed a
bill at 2 am that prevented Tesla from selling cars in the state unless they
consented to having dealers.

Now they want to limit autonomous ride sharing car businesses to the Big 3. I
suppose Uber and Google could start building cars in the state - maybe GM,
Ford and Chrysler just opened Pandora's box?

